# 132 year old rifle found in the desert



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a fan of CNN, but this was a cool article.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/15/us/nevada-century-old-rifle-park/index.html


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

We know how dangerous firearms can be. I wonder how many innocent people it killed while leaning against that tree over the decades. Probably too many to count.


----------

